# MIDAS UPDATE PICS



## jones2w (Oct 31, 2007)

First Day I Got Him (Sept 17th 2007)


















November 21st 2007


















January 25th 2008


























March 1st 2008


















June 18th 2008


























Sept 25th 2008


























LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK

ALL COMMENTS WELCOME

THANKS GUYS/GALS


----------



## rsuarez1982 (Sep 2, 2006)

Really great progression. I'm surprised he doesn't redecorate his tank a little more.  Is he solo in there?


----------



## jones2w (Oct 31, 2007)

there is a pleco and a catfish in there...he does rearragnge it alot but this was just after a water change so everything was in place lol


----------



## ajanin (Jul 24, 2008)

I like seeing the Nuchal hump get bigger and bigger.The white patch on it is really neat. Great fish :thumb:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful! 8) 
BV


----------



## jones2w (Oct 31, 2007)

thanks guys I want him to get thicker too...Does anyone know how long it takes for RD to get full gorwn ?


----------



## djl1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Another nice fish in A'burg!


----------



## jones2w (Oct 31, 2007)

you guys think its a male ? right ?


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

I always though males were the only ones that grew humps. But I have limited knowledge cause all i keep is mbuna and rams.


----------



## tyrone (Mar 20, 2003)

Wow!!!! He's beautiful. I remember a friend of mine had one and boy was he super "aggressive". Ifyou approached his tank, he literally came towards you attacking the glass. I love their personality too.


----------

